
I was hacked this morning - wil_wheat_on
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10100320757815923&id=36200401
======
SlowBro
What are the takeaways? Best practices that can be learned from this and
applied? Two factor, unique passwords, Google Authenticator, what’s else?

~~~
cordite
If you lose your two factor, most places have a backup strategy of “we will
email you” or “send text to ____1234”. Even banks.

~~~
SlowBro
Are you saying that’s good or bad?

~~~
cordite
As in, phone or email and you’re dead. Most email is backed by another email
or phone. Targeting a phone like this is probably the sturdiest foothold if
you get it right.

